# Lynnhaven Report 10/10/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn & I met up around 1900. I needed to get out of the "Den of Despair". Met a guy named Justin and loaded up and paddled out. It was our intention to target Specks, but that turned out to be a bust after the first hour or so. We threw every thing in the bag to the best spots known to the Lynnhaven caveman, Nada. 

Plan Bravo. Reds. Off to the 757 we headed. I'll say that what we should have done in the first place. Plenty of Reds to be had back there. I'm just going to let the pics speak for themselves, since I don't feel like narrating. Enjoy. 































































































































I'll let Tug expand on how to use Martial Arts to subdue a running Red.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice job guys.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mai Tai Leglock*

I believe Skunk is referring to what he called the Mai Tai Leglock . As he was preparing to apprehend one of my assailants the crook made a run for it....only to be captured between Skunk's thighs . As you can image...Chaos ensued and a not so graceful dance followed, completed with my assistance . Worst thing is there was a outside witness...Justin opcorn:,we all got a great laugh and Skunk being visibly shaken proceeded to :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:.......PEACE OUT


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks like you had plenty of action.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Tug is good for runnin' yah down with fish.  Good stuff fellas, looks like you had some fun.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats to you both.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

See! That's why I carry a tazer when I fish...in case they try to run....


And when you use it, everyone feels all tingly inside....


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

wolfva said:


> See! That's why I carry a tazer when I fish...in case they try to run....
> 
> 
> And when you use it, everyone feels all tingly inside....


lmmfao .


----------

